# [SOLVED] Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status



## xerxes00000 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello frnds 

i have a Lenovo ideapad z580 laptop

the problem is i want to connect it to wifi bt i am unable to do soo as when i go to serach wifi der is noo wifi signal

there is the lan status bt noo wifi status 

den when i checked for the drivers everything was installed my wifi adapter is broadcom

then i went onn to c the network connections i found the wifi connection. It was disabled bt when i went on to enable it. i get the enabling status bt stilll the connection is disabled


i have windows 8 installed on my pc

would like to have ur help on this 

and can it b a hardware issue...??

Pls reply


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

Hi,

Try pressing fn+F5 to enable the wifi connection. If that doesn't work, follow this no wifi common thread at lenovo.
z580, can't find hotkey driver, thus i can't enabl... - Lenovo Community

Cheers.


----------



## xerxes00000 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

hehehehehehehehehe

ull laugh at dis its my own thread  

and i have tried fn+f5 nothing happens

c if u can find me other solutions

Many Thanks


----------



## xerxes00000 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

noo solutions...?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

I'm having a blank, sorry.. It seems to me you already covered all the bases, that said, apparently the laptop is new and under warranty, you should consider using it and let lenovo solve the issue themselves.


----------



## xerxes00000 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

i know thats the only option bt i dindt get one thing why is the wifi not getting enabled

could dis be bcoz of windows 8

energy management tool..????


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

is it windows 8 or 8.1 ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

I can't see where Windows version would matter. Either wifi turns on or it doesn't I would take it back. However are you talking about return from hibernation or sleep or from a cold boot as from doing some reading on the Lenovo forums there seems to be an issue with wireless not working when recovering from sleep.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*



> I can't see where Windows version would matter.


 there was an issue reported by Lenovo Ideapad on 8.1 
Windows 8.1 Upgrade


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

There is a new wireless driver in that address etaf posted.


----------



## xerxes00000 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

the laptop has the windows 8 single language installed

for sleep etc m not getting the wifi at any period 

and jst to add more info

i jst checked in the services



now over here it shows



the status is blank



the startup is automatic



now when i went on to start it



i get this error



WINDOWS COULD NOT START THE WLAN AUTOCONFIG SERVICE ON LOCAL COMPUTER.

ERROR 1075 THE DEPENDENCY SERVICE DOES NOT EXIST OR HAS BEEN MARKED FOR DELECTION



could you please look into dis..



Many Thanks.
....


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

then right click on the service WLAN AUTOCONFIG
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies. 

for each dependency entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Services - Fabar Service Scanner, free*

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.


We would like to see some status information for each of the services on the PC goto

Fabar Service Scanner (FSS.exe) - Identify Internet Connectivity Problems

and download the free scanner tool

Theres a Direct link to the program here
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/farbar/FSS.exe

Now "double click" on the downloaded file to run the scanner , the scanner program will now open

tick *all* the options. and then click on *scan*

the scan results will open automatically in a separate window in the notepad program.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 

if you have any issues. A log file called FSS.txt will be created in the same directory as the program is run from.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xerxes00000 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

Sorry Guyzz for the Late Reply


The Following is the results

Farbar Service Scanner Version: 08-01-2014
Ran by Vidhya (administrator) on 09-01-2014 at 11:00:42
Running from "C:\Users\Vidhya\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 8 Single Language (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============

Connection Status:
==============
Localhost is accessible.
LAN connected.
Google IP is accessible.
Google.com is accessible.
Yahoo.com is accessible.


Windows Firewall:
=============

Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================


System Restore:
============

System Restore Disabled Policy: 
========================


Action Center:
============


Windows Update:
============
wuauserv Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of wuauserv service is set to Demand. The default start type is Auto.
The ImagePath of wuauserv service is OK.
The ServiceDll of wuauserv service is OK.


Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================


Windows Defender:
==============
WinDefend Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of WinDefend service is set to Demand. The default start type is Auto.
The ImagePath of WinDefend: ""%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe"".


Windows Defender Disabled Policy: 
==========================
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender]
"DisableAntiSpyware"=DWORD:1


Other Services:
==============


File Check:
========
C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll
[2013-06-14 12:30] - [2012-09-20 12:01] - 0331776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) CFB72DF4B2364AF6D4D685DCD310E942

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\mpssvc.dll
[2012-07-26 05:10] - [2012-07-26 08:36] - 0904704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 411EA973A1961C287927DF13891EB41E

C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
[2012-07-26 07:53] - [2012-07-26 07:53] - 0074752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 36BF4D86F166ACBC14F0B8B8F90CBCEA

C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\vssvc.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\es.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => MD5 is legit


**** End of log ****


----------



## xerxes00000 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

one more thing i wanted to ask was i have windows 8 wid me suppose if i format and install a different os will it void my warranty...?


Many Thanxx


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

not certain, if its a hardware issue , then no it should not 

if you just want to see if a windows issue 
you can run UBUNTU from a CD drive

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* UBUNTU Stand Alone CD *

Note the latest version of UBUNTU needs a DVD to use and boot from 

if you only have CDs then you can use an older version, version 10 or 11 from this archive list
Old Ubuntu Releases


It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get data off.

If you have another PC with a cdwriter and spare CD
goto The world's most popular free OS | Ubuntu and download the ISO Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu

You can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu

full details are here (Note this is for version 9 - so the start up options are slightly different )
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC – remember where you saved it – so you can find it again to create the image bootable CD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a CD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable CD
The CD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO 
*If not* - use this free program The Official ImgBurn Website - Choose the option  Write image file to disc 
OR
you can use this stand alone ISO Burner to burn the ubuntu onto CD ftp://terabyteunlimited.com/burncdcc.zip

When the UBUNTU CD boots - you will see a screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images labelled

== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu

You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this CD

Use *"Try ubunto"*  *ONLY*. This option will run from the CD and not install onto your harddrive - *be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., so repeat, *only use option 1* 

Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working

NOTE: if you only see a black screen - then this is a known issue, and can be resolved by using the following:-


> On some hardware configurations, you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. A common one is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot in to a black screen or corrupted splash, acpi_osi= to fix lcd backlight and other problems.
> full details are here
> [SOLVED] How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2
> 
> ...


----------



## xerxes00000 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Lenovo ideapad z580 no wifi status*

formating and reinstalling windows 8.1 solved the issue.
I had formatted my installed os and then reinstalled windows and found the error to be solved.

Many Thanks for your support.


----------

